# Buttsex source check



## GuerillaKilla (Jan 21, 2016)

Heard about a new source. They go by Buttsex Labs or something. Anyone have any feedback on them or know availability? Doc and his brown mother closed the thread and I really want to get my hands on some. 

Any feedback or info will be appreciated.


----------



## AlphaD (Jan 21, 2016)

Hard to find GK......  
I still have a couple bottles sitting around..........
Just look for these labels


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jan 21, 2016)

All I know is that I pinned my glute and now my ass hurts


----------



## Spongy (Jan 21, 2016)

My bro gave me some surprise buttsex one day.  Definitely had some PIP.  Couldn't walk straight for a week.


----------



## Go Away (Jan 21, 2016)

I can't front... The thread titles had me click them first. Buttsex jumps out at me


----------



## GuerillaKilla (Jan 21, 2016)

GA you and I are cut from the same cloth. 

I saw the "Buttsex" thread title when I logged in and it was the first thread I clicked on. 

Obviously I was extremely let down. 

Gents please continue to look for this source. I am in desperate need of Buttsex.


----------



## stonetag (Jan 21, 2016)

It seems to be easy to find in the joint, might start there.


----------



## Redrum1327 (Jan 21, 2016)

free ball gag and a bottle of Docs special anal ease with every order over 100 bucks


----------



## Go Away (Jan 21, 2016)

Redrum1327 said:


> free ball gag and a bottle of Docs special anal ease with every order over 100 bucks



"Anal ease" aka GHB


----------



## Seeker (Jan 21, 2016)

I wanna buttsex your avi


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 21, 2016)

They seem pretty tight and have heard great things about them over at grabyouranckles .com


----------



## SuperBane (Jan 21, 2016)

I seen buttsex and your avi and got excited and clicked to view the thread immediately unfortunately GK this is the first time I've entered one of your threads and left prematurely disappointed!


----------



## gymrat827 (Jan 21, 2016)

give it to my girl once a month or more.  depends if she drinks a lot on saturday nights and i can sneak in a 2nd round.


----------



## Spongy (Jan 22, 2016)

Yaaaaaay intercourse!


----------



## RISE (Jan 22, 2016)

Buttsex is the real deal.  I always take it in the ass bc I load the syringe up so much it won't go any where else.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Jan 22, 2016)

GK if you can, you have to try and find the Cowboy Buttsex brand.

It's very rare but it's a good one to pin pre-workout, really gets you going. The only bad thing is that it only lasts 8 seconds


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 22, 2016)

Go Away said:


> "Anal ease" aka GHB



"Does this rag smell like chloroform to you?"


----------



## ToolSteel (Jan 22, 2016)

What. Ghb still exists?


----------



## gymrat827 (Jan 22, 2016)

Spongy said:


> Yaaaaaay intercourse!



i do un ungodly gay things and so much BS house work for these saturday nights its ridic.  i have to walk a lil fa king 11 lbs dog around n shit.  


Although you should see the amount of random chicks, good looking moms, girls that are like 16/17/18 that id never touch that come up to me with this dam thing.   If your single, its a magnet.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 22, 2016)

SuperBane said:


> I seen buttsex and your avi and got excited and clicked to view the thread immediately unfortunately GK this is the first time I've entered one of your threads and left prematurely disappointed!



As opposed to prematurely ejaculating...


----------



## Go Away (Jan 23, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> As opposed to prematurely ejaculating...



Premature ejaculation is a wonderful thing. Allows for multiple orgasms if the recipient of the first one is patient. Or asleep. Or is a patient and is asleep.


----------

